# Clipwrap is on sale until friday



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

If you want a super convenient way to use MTS files etc.., Clipwrap is on sale until Friday. follow their twitter account for details. i think it's 20in2011 for 20% off, but I can't remember.


----------

